# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Hotels in Mumbai near Railway Station

## ipsita123

Mumbai is very well connected with the rest of the India and can be reached from different parts of the country by roads and railways. You can find many quality hotels in Mumbai near railway station that offer all major amenities and also provide easy accessibility. You can reduce your transportation costs drastically if you stay in hotels in Mumbai near railway station as you dont have to pay much for traveling. You can also save your time which would be wasted in traveling if you stay in hotels in Mumbai near railway station.

Hotel Sahil is one of the finest 3 star hotels in Mumbai near railway station. It offers a multi-cuisine restaurant/bar, coffee-shop, internet access and a travel desk. The rooms cost Rs.4950.

Hotel West End is one of the popular 2 star hotels in Mumbai near railway station. It is located on the New Marine Lines near the CST station. It offers well furnished and air conditioned rooms that are equipped with all major amenities and costs Rs.4800.

----------

